

Ask HN: Node SaaS Frameworks? - Sidis

Hi,<p>I am about to start on building a SaaS application and was wondering if there were any node (or other) frameworks that are geared towards SaaS&#x2F;multi-tenant solutions?  e.g. things like managing recurrent billing, hierarchical security models, etc.<p>Thanks!
======
samhoggnz
Hoist ([http://hoistapps.com/](http://hoistapps.com/)) seems like it might be
something up your alley.

------
takinola
I don't know if this is what you are looking for but I created Handyjs
(handyjs.org) as a base framework for all my Node projects.

